# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  αυτοματος απο τρακτερ

## vellamos

καλησπερα παιδια. εχω ενα iseki ts1910 και προσφατα ειχα αλλαξει ολη την καλωδιωση. ειχα προβλημα με την φορτηση της μπαταριας. μετα την αντικατασταση δουλευε σωστα. εδω και μερικες μερες ομως παλι εχω το ιδιο προβλημα. μου ειπε ενας φιλος να κοιταξω τον δυναμο αν βγαζει ρευμα. το κοιταξα και δεν φερνει ρευμα καθολου. αλλαξα δυναμο μιας και ειχα εναν προχειρο αλλα και παλι δεν κανει τπτ. πλεον στρεφομαι στον αυτοματο αλλα δεν ξερω πως ειναι. πρεπει να ειναι κατω απο το τιμονι.εχει 3 καλωδια και με μια φυσα συνδεεται πανω στον δυναμο(ειναι εξωτερικος) με το πολυμετρο που μετραω οταν ειναι αναμενο το τρακτερ εχει ενδειξη 0.μηπως θελει καποια ειδικη μετρηση? μηπως πρεπει να κανω καμια ρυθμιση στο πολυμετρο εκτος απο 20 volt dc  που το βαζω???
μπορει καποιος να βρει στο νετ εναν αυτοματο γιατι δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα. να δω εστω πως ειναι?

ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## cosecon

Ένας αυτόματος που πιθανό να φοράει είναι αυτός:



  άλλη περίπτωση είναι κάτι τέτοιο:


Συνημμένο το σχηματικό της καλωδίωσης.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η άποψή μου είναι να καταργήσεις το ζευγάρι δυναμό-αυτόματος (regulator) και να βάλεις 1 altrernator. (το έχω κάνει σε δικό μου. οι αυτόματοι είναι ηλεκτρομηχανικές διατάξεις που δεν τους αρέσουν οι κραδασμοί και η σκόνη...τα τρακτέρ όμως ....)
Απλά βγάζεις το δυναμό, πας σε παλιατζή αυτοκινήτων και ψάχνεις να βρεις κάτι που να ταιριάζει στην στήριξη περίπου και στην τροχαλία.

----------


## Notios38

Καλησπερα...Μιχαλη δες τι alternator φοραει ..και αν μπορεις τραβα καμια φωτο απο την πισω πλευρα του ...αυτα συνηθως εχουν κινητηρα mitsubishi η  yanmar  οποτε δεν εχει δυναμο Κωστα απλα εχει τον αυτοματο του εξω...Αναβει το λαμπακι φορτισης Μιχαλη και σβηνει οταν μπει σε λειτουργια ?Αν δεις πισω απο την φισα  πρεπει να εχει αναγλυφα D+ Df και το -- απο το σωμα....η πανω στο alternator...το σχεδιο που ανεβασε ο Κωστας σε βοηθαει  νομιζω πολυ....μετρα τασεις στα σημεια αυτα  και τα λεμε

----------


## vellamos

οταν ειναι σβιστο το λαμπακι ειναι εντονο κοκκινο οπως οφειλει να ειναι . οταν μπει μπροστα το λαμπακι χανει δυναμη και αν δεν βγαλω την μπαταρια τελειως τοτε το λαμπακι συνεχιζει να δουλευει μεχρι η μπαταρια να αποφορτιστη τελειως. σε λιγο που θα πας κατω θα βγαλω φοτο και θα τις ανεβασω.

----------


## vellamos

εδω οι φοτο που εβγαλα.
IMG_20121002_095034.jpgIMG_20121002_095043.jpgIMG_20121002_095055.jpg
η τριτη φοτο ειναι ο γενικος που εχουν παρακαμψει για ακομα μια φορα. οπως ειδα τωρα οτι καλωδιο ειχε φτιαξει το εκαναν οπως πριν παρακαμπτωντας αρκετα πραγματα 
IMG_20121002_095102.jpgIMG_20121002_095330.jpg
ενα απο αυτα τα 2 πιστευω οτι ειναι ο αυτοματος. πιο πολυ ο πρωτος.το μεσημερι θα λυσω την λαμαρινα στο τιμονι για να εχω καλυτερη προσβαση και καλυτερες φοτο.το δευτερο μου κανει περισσοτερο για ασφαλεια που δεν ξερω τον λογο αλλα την εχουν αποσυνδεσει απο καπου. πρεπει παλι να φτιαξω μερικα καλωδια μιας και εκει κατω οτι καλωδια δεν τους αρεσουν τα κοβουν.αρα πρεπει να το κλειδωνω στην αποθηκη να εχω το κεφαλι μου ισυχο.
ειναι καποιο απο αυτα? η να κοιταξω αλλου? στον δυναμο ποιο καλωδιο πιστευεται οτι παει στον αυτοματο?
πηγα την μπαταρια για να την φορτισει ωστε να το βαλω μπροστα. αν ειναι αυτος ο αυτοματος τι ταση πρεπει να δωσει? μπορω με πολυμετρο η θελει κατι αλλο?

----------


## vasilllis

μου φαινεται καινουργιο δυναμο για να μην εχει ενσωματωμενο τον αυτοματα.
βγαλε μια φωτο απο πισω του, δωσε και τα στοιχεια του.
τα καλωδια που εχει ξερεις που πανε;
ειναι 3 και το θετικο της μπαταριας;διευκρινησε λιγο.

----------


## Notios38

καλησπερα..Μιχάλη η πρωτη φωτο δειχνει alternator τυπου bosch με εξωτερικο ρυθμιστη  ,την ασπρη φισα πρεπει να βρεις που καταληγει,(πρεπει να εχει σε διαταξη τριγωνου τρεις ακροδεκτες)...αυτο με την  μπαταρια που αναφερεις δεν καταλαβα ..με μπαταρια καλη πανω για πες το λαμπακι  τι κανει?εκει σε χανω λιγο...βασικο ομως για δουμε τι φταιει...Bασιλη ειναι παλιο σχετικα 1ης γενιας..αλλα με λιγη εμπειρια..και φυσικα γνωση περνεις ενα παρομοιο να ταιριαζει η βαση και η τροχαλια..και το μηχανημα ειναι οκ..γενικος διακοπτης...στην φωτο 3 κ 4 ειναι?

----------


## vellamos

μιας και τωρα διαβασα τις απαντησεις αυριο θα βγαλω περισσοτερες φοτο για λεπτομερειες.απο οτι ειδα  ο θετικος της ματαριας δεν ειναι στον δυναμο αλλα σε ενα στρογγυλο πανω απο την μιζα. το δυναμο εχει μια μια φυσα και 2 βιδες. στην μια ειναι δυο καλωδια και στην αλλη κανενα.ο γενικος ειναι στην 3 φοτο .ειχε ενα πλαστικο κλειδι και ειχε σπασει μεσα και δεν εβγαινε.καποιος τοτε πηγε εκει και αντι να τον αλλαξει τον απομονωσε. και  αυτο με τα λαμπακια ειναι η ενδηξη για το αν η μπαταρια ειναι φορτησμενη. αν βαλω καινουρια μπαταρια στο τρακτερ τοτε το λαμπακι ειναι εντονο κοκκινο που σημενει οτι ειναι φορτισμενη. οταν μπει μπροστα το μοτερ τοτε το λαμπακι αρχιζει και χανει την δυναμη του και αν το σβησω δεν ξαναπαιρνει μπροστα. αυριο παντως θα εχω περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες σχετικα με τις φοτο και θα βγαλω τα παντα φοτο.οτι ειναι ενωμενο και μη μηπως βρουμε μια ακρη. πηγα σε ηλεκτρολογους και ο ολοι μου ειπαν οτι δεν ασχολουνται με τρακτερ εκτος απο εναν που λεει οτι μονο για να το κοιταξει θελει νταβατζιλικι 100 ευρω. χωρις την ζημια.

----------


## Notios38

Δεν νομιζω οτι δεν ασχολουνται με τρακτερ..ισα-ισα απο κει βγαινει δουλεια..φυσικα η εποχη των 100 σταρικων εχει περασει..αλλα ψαχνοντας θα βρεις καποιο σωστο...Αυτο με το λαμπακι που λες εχει να κανει με την αρχικη διεγερση που στην συνεχεια αναλαμβανει ο αυτοματος...με μπαταρια καλη -μετρια αν η μηχανη παρει..εμπρος και με λιγες στροφες στο γκαζι παραπανω απο το ρελαντι πρεπει να σβησει...απο την 1 φωτο φαινεται οτι το εχουν ανοιξει..και δεν το εχουν κλεισει σωστα....η βιδα που ενωνει τα καπακια δεν ειναι μεσα στην χαραγη του  στατορα...
Το θετικο του παει πανω στον πολο του διακοπτη της μιζας οποτε  μενει να βρεις την φισα..το μπλε πρεπει να το πηγαινει στο στροφομετρο...σε καποια φωτο νομιζω οτι εχει διακοπτη ασφαλειας για το νεκρο στο κιβωτιο ταχυτητων..η το στοπ απο τα φρενα

----------


## vellamos

λοιπον παιδια εκατσα και ελυσα ολο το ταμπλο και ειδα ολα τα καλωδι. λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε

ο αυτοματος δεν εινια καθολου συνδεμενος.το καλωδιο που παει προς τον γενικο διακοπτη ειναι στον αερα. ο γενικος διακοπτης ειαι απομονομενος. πιγενει 1 κιτρικο καλωδιο απο την μιζα και ενα μαυρο καλωδιο.
IMG_20121003_122720.jpgIMG_20121003_122736.jpgIMG_20121003_122740.jpgIMG_20121003_122746.jpg

απο την μιζα παλι γευγει ενα καλωδιο κιτρινο-πρασινο το οποιο συνδεεται στην προθερμανση (και απο εκει παιρνει και μπροστα το μοτερ).
IMG_20121003_095116.jpgIMG_20121003_095120.jpg

ο αυτοματος εχει ανα μπλε καλωδιο που παει σε μια φισα. εχει ακομα ενα μαθρο κιτρινο σαν αυτο που ειναι ενωμενο με το τιν μιζα το οποιο ηταν αποσυνδεμενο με μια ματια απο τα σχεδια αυτο παει στον γενικο και μιας και δεν υπαρχει γενικος το συνδεσα κατευθειαν σε αυτο τις μιζας μιας και οι κονεκτορεσ ταιριαζαν.

εβαλα την μπαταρια και πηρε κονονικα μπρος.ο αυτοματος εχε μια ταση 12.76 volt οπως μετρησα με το πολυμετρο εβγαλα την μπαταρια εντελως, εδωσα στροφες και πετρισα τα καλωδια τις μπαταριας που εδειχνε 0.τι λετε να εγεινε? εκανα μια τρυπα στο νερο η οι συνδεσεις ειναι καλες και φταιει καποιο εκ των δυναμο-αυτοματος?

----------


## Notios38

απο το alternator στειλε καμια φωτο  απο πισω ...και δες τα καλωδια απο το λαμπακι φορτισης που το παει...αυτο το υπολοιπο διακοπτη που εχεις ανεβασει δεν εχει να κανει  σε οτι ψαχνεις..

----------


## vasilllis

> απο το alternator στειλε καμια φωτο  απο πισω ...και δες τα καλωδια απο το λαμπακι φορτισης που το παει...αυτο το υπολοιπο διακοπτη που εχεις ανεβασει δεν εχει να κανει  σε οτι ψαχνεις..



αν εχει πανω στο δυναμο την κλεμα για το λαμπακι D+  τοτε εχει τον αυτοματο πανω.

----------


## Notios38

καλησπερα Βασιλη  ..δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απο τα λεγομενα του φιλου μας αν δειχνει η λαμπα φορτισης...οτι και να εχει   απο αυτοματο  (μεσα η εξω) αυτο πρεπει να δουλευει..εχω παρακαλεσει ..και εσυ παρακατω τον φιλο μας να παρει φωτο μονο απο την πισω πλευρα του εναλλακτηρα..αλλα βλεπω πολυ χυμα καλωδιο...και ανοιγμενο το alternator  οποτε κατι δεν παει καλα..

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπερα Βασιλη  ..δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απο τα λεγομενα του φιλου μας αν δειχνει η λαμπα φορτισης...οτι και να εχει   απο αυτοματο  (μεσα η εξω) αυτο πρεπει να δουλευει..εχω παρακαλεσει ..και εσυ παρακατω τον φιλο μας να παρει φωτο μονο απο την πισω πλευρα του εναλλακτηρα..αλλα βλεπω πολυ χυμα καλωδιο...και ανοιγμενο το alternator  οποτε κατι δεν παει καλα..



Καλημερα.
Αν και δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ με αυτα,ετσι οπως ειδα μια φισα απο πισω δειχνει οτι εχει αυτοματο,αρα θελει το + και ττην διεγερση να δουλεψει.τωρα τι να πω.

----------


## vellamos

IMG_20121003_095047.jpg
αυτο εννοεις απο πισω?

----------


## Notios38

καλημερα  ναι αυτη την φωτο...αυτη η φισα εχει τριγωνικη διαταξη ως προς το σχημα...που πανε τα καλωδια της....και θα ψαξεις απο το λαμπακι φορτισης που πανε τα 2 καλωδια..το ενα παει γενικο διακοπτη. και το αλλο φευγει και λογικα αν εχει εσωτετικα αυτοματο  πρεπει να πηγαινει στην ελευθερη βιδα...που ειναι κενο...Το +  ειναι το μπλε και παει στην μπαταρια μεσω του κοινου σημειου πανω στο μπουτον της μιζας...ψαξε τα παραπανω και εδω ειμαστε...κατω απο την ασπρη φισα εχει ενα συμβολο ακομα που δεν φαινεται με τα αναγλυφα γραμματα?

----------


## vellamos

καταφερα λοιπον με τα κοπων και βασσανων να συνδεσω ολα τα καλωδια σωστα.στον συμπλεκτη εχει ενα μπουτον με 2 καλωδια.το ενα παει στον αυτοματο και το αλλο στον διακοπτη. αυτο ειχε ξεσυνδεσει ο αλλος και ειχε παρακαμπει τον αυτοματο που μαλλον εινια χαλασμενος. συνδεσα ολα τα καλωδια οπως ακριβως λεει το σχεδιο και οταν παω να βαλω μπροστα ακοθυγεται ενα τακ απο τον αυτοματο. μαλλον ειναι εκεινος ο πειρος που παει πανω κατω. αλλα ως εκει. η μειζα δεν γυρναει. αρα ο αυτοματος εχει προβλημα σωστα??


κατω απο την φυσα γραφει Ν. ο δυναμος ειναι hitachi.οσο για το καλωδια απο το λαμπακι θα πρεπει να βγαλω τις μονωτικες και να λυσω ολο παλι.αν θυμαμαι ομως καλα το ενα καλωδιο παει στον διακοπτη με το κλειδι και το αλλο παει σε μια μεγαλη φυσα που εινια και αυτη μονωμενη και δεν ξερω που παει. θα δωσω λεπτομεριες σε λιγο που θα ξαναπαω

----------


## vasilllis

> καλημερα  ναι αυτη την φωτο...αυτη η φισα εχει τριγωνικη διαταξη ως προς το σχημα...που πανε τα καλωδια της....και θα ψαξεις απο το λαμπακι φορτισης που πανε τα 2 καλωδια..το ενα παει γενικο διακοπτη. και το αλλο φευγει και λογικα αν εχει εσωτετικα αυτοματο  πρεπει να πηγαινει στην ελευθερη βιδα...που ειναι κενο...Το +  ειναι το μπλε και παει στην μπαταρια μεσω του κοινου σημειου πανω στο μπουτον της μιζας...ψαξε τα παραπανω και εδω ειμαστε...κατω απο την ασπρη φισα εχει ενα συμβολο ακομα που δεν φαινεται με τα αναγλυφα γραμματα?



Aρα σε ενα απο τα τρια πρεπει να δωσει + για διεγερση??
Οταν λες αυτοματο ,τι εννοεις?? δυναμο προφανως,ε? γιατι ξαναλεω οτι οσα θελουν αυτοματο δεν εχουν εξοδο για λαμπακι.η εξοδος ειναι πανω στον αυτοματο.





> καταφερα λοιπον με τα κοπων και βασσανων να συνδεσω ολα τα καλωδια σωστα.στον συμπλεκτη εχει ενα μπουτον με 2 καλωδια.το ενα παει στον αυτοματο και το αλλο στον διακοπτη. αυτο ειχε ξεσυνδεσει ο αλλος και ειχε παρακαμπει τον αυτοματο που μαλλον εινια χαλασμενος. συνδεσα ολα τα καλωδια οπως ακριβως λεει το σχεδιο και οταν παω να βαλω μπροστα ακοθυγεται ενα τακ απο τον αυτοματο. μαλλον ειναι εκεινος ο πειρος που παει πανω κατω. αλλα ως εκει. η μειζα δεν γυρναει. αρα ο αυτοματος εχει προβλημα σωστα??
> 
> 
> κατω απο την φυσα γραφει Ν. ο δυναμος ειναι hitachi.οσο για το καλωδια απο το λαμπακι θα πρεπει να βγαλω τις μονωτικες και να λυσω ολο παλι.αν θυμαμαι ομως καλα το ενα καλωδιο παει στον διακοπτη με το κλειδι και το αλλο παει σε μια μεγαλη φυσα που εινια και αυτη μονωμενη και δεν ξερω που παει. θα δωσω λεπτομεριες σε λιγο που θα ξαναπαω



Μας εχεις μπερδεψει.Μηπως το τακ που ακους ειναι απο το ρελε μιζας??

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.canberrarodandkustomklub.org/images/Denso3.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t%3D732174&h=313&w=480&sz=14&tbnid=  QYuic3UZ-Qlu6M:&tbnh=78&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__pCYST5yi02oAC  KJ36LFDHqMPrQg=&docid=QdsCIld97br4PM&hl=el&sa=X&ei  =3kBtUPLhO-TK0QX31IHYBA&ved=0CCUQ9QEwAg&dur=316


http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h...QEwAw&dur=3266

----------


## vellamos

iseki diagram.jpg
ειναι αυτο που λεει contacteur reles. αυτο ειχαν απομονωσει μαζι με το contacteur de securite
αρα ο αυτοματος εινια ενσωματωμενος στον δυναμο?ολα τα καλωδια εινια στην ιδια διαταξη οπως ειναι στις φοτο που εστελες.μονο που στην μπαταρια πηγαινει μονο ενα καλωδιο. το ατο πρασινο παει προς την φυσα που εινια κατω απο το τιμονι.

----------


## vasilllis

να θεωρησω αυτο το σχεδιο οτι ειναι δικο σου?

το δυναμο ειναι το alternateur και ο αυτοματος (που δεν ειναι πανω ) ειναι ο regaleteur. ρε,πως το μιλαμε το γαλλικο.
πρεπει να βαλεις μεταξυ αυτων των δυο BN-BV-N. το Β του δυναμο στην μπαταρια στο +.το ΒR του αυτοματου,ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ πανω στ λαμπακι .δεν βλεπω στον αυτοματο το πρωτο και το τελευταιο που πανε.

----------


## Notios38

Μιχαλη αυτη η επαφη που εχει στον συμπλεκτη ειναι για ασφαλεια του χειριστη και της παρεας του που πιθανον στεκονται διπλα στο τρακτερ..αυτο το ρελε που ακους αφηνει την εντολη εκινησης να φτασει στη μιζα..αν δεν πατας τον συμπλεκτη...Εμας μας ενδοιαφερει η καλωδιωση  στο κυκλωμα φορτισης..οποτε ακολουθεις τη γραμμη που παει στο λαμπακι φορτισης πανω στον εναλλακτηρα...αυτη η φωτο  που ανεβασες ειναι η σωστη ...Βασιλη  παραπανω λεει οτι φορτιζε κανονικα..επισης ακομα δεν μας ειπε αν σβηνει το λαμπακι οταν η μηχανη εργαζεται....γεφυρωσεις αν δεν ξερουμε που ειναι η διεγερση..εγω δεν θα εκανα..Αυτοματος  ειναι το κυκλωμα που συνοδευει τον εναλλακτηρα ειτε εσωτερικα ειτε απο εξω ωστε να βγαζει 13-14.5 V και στις δυο περιπτωσεις υπαρχει η λυχνια ενδειξης φορτισης με την ιδια λογικη..

----------

vasilllis (05-10-12)

----------


## vellamos

εκατσα μεχρι πριν λιγο και εφτιαξα ολη την καλωδιωση βαση του σχεδιου.το λαμπακι δεν σβηει οταν παιρνει μπροστα. ελυσα τον δυναμο και ειδα οτι δεν εχει καλα καρβουνακια()ειναι σωμενα() και οτι μια πλακετα που εχει ειναι σκουριασμενη. για τα καρβουνακια δεν ρωταω καθως θα θελουν αλλαγη. η πλακετα παιζει να εχει προβλημα? επισεις εβγαλα την φυσα του δυναμου καθωε λειτουργουσε το τρακτερ και εβαλα πολυμετρο και σε καμια των περιπτοσεων δεν εδειξε ταση.(με βγαλμενη μπαταρια) ειναι φυσιολογικο η  δειχνει το προβλημα?


επισεις οταν εχω την μπαταρια και ολα τα καλωδια συνδεμενα  το λαμπακι ειναι ανοιχτο και εντονο. οταν αποσυνδεω την φυσα απο τον δυναμο τοοτε η ενταση στο λαμπακι πεφτει δραματικα. ισα-ισα που δεινει ενα πολυ μικρο φως.χωρις μπαταρια σβηνει εντελως.

----------


## Notios38

οκ τωρα παμε σωστα ...ψαξε να βρεις τις ψυκτρες..και θα δουλεψει παλι...αφου δουλευε πριν...μαζεψε την καλωδιωση ομορφα και τα λεμε..το λαμπακι ηταν η λεπτομερια

----------


## vellamos

ποιες ειναι οι ψυκτρες?

----------


## Notios38

τα καρβουνακια

----------


## vellamos

τα καρβουνακια ειναι ενα μεγεθος η καθε δυναμο θελει τα δικα του?> πως μπορω να δω τι διαστασεις θελει?

----------


## Notios38

Kαλημερα..Μιχαλη το παιρνεις και το πας σε ενα καταστημα που ασχολειται με ανταλακτικα του ειδους ...εχουν σιγουρα εμπειρια να το δουν συνολικα..(αν δεν εχει εκει  που το βλεπω ευκολο να υπαρχουν ...δοκιμασε για μεταχειρισμενο απο την αντιπροσωπια και να μην χανεις την ωρα σου...για να το φτιαξεις μονος σου θελει βασικες  γνωσεις,σε ηλεκτρικα κυκλωματα οχηματων..

----------


## vellamos

πηγα τον δυναμο στον ηλεκτρολογο και δεν το κοιταξε καν.μου λεει να του παω ολο το τρακτερ.δεν αντεχω αλλο  με αυτον.εχω τον δυναμο εξω απο το τρακτερ.υπαρχει τροπος να τον μετρησω?

2012-10-05 11-16-32.546.jpg

η φυσα που εχει παει στον αυτοματο. το Ε δεν παει πουθενα. μηπως πρεπει να συνδεθει καπου?
το Β παει στην μειζα

εδω λεπτομερειες απο μεσα απο το καπακι
2012-10-05 11-19-44.138.jpg2012-10-05 11-19-49.002.jpg2012-10-05 11-19-53.096.jpg

----------


## Notios38

Καλησπερα...Μιχαλη  στη πανω φωτο εκει στην φισα την μαυρη με την μια βιδα..η αλλη εχει παρει δρομο την βγαζεις και πας σε ενα καταστημα ..που εχει τετοιο υλικο..και παιρνεις καινουργιο,(Hitachi στιβαρη κατασκευη)..βγαλε και μια φωτο να το δουμε απο μεσα..η πλακετα που ειναι κατω ειναι τριφασικη γεφυρα..αυτη δεν εχει να κανει..προς το παρρον, ο ρυθμιστης δεν φαινεται μεσα καπου οποτε ειναι στην αλλη ακρη της φισας..κατω στο τιμονι πιθανον...αν δεν το βρεις εκει σαν ανταλακτικο ψαξε στα e-shop με τετοιο υλικο με τον κωδικο του alternator..

----------


## vellamos

καλημερα παιδια. τα προβληματα λυθηκαν απο ενα φιλο που εχει σκαπτικα μηχανιματα και εχει στην μαντρα του ηλεκτρολογο. το κοιταξε εχθες και ειχε καμμενη πλακετα στον δυναμο και καμμενο αυτοματο. μου ειπε την δευτερα να του το παω και να μου βαλει δυναμο  με ενσωματωμενο αυτοματο της bosh.τι λετε εσεις? ειναι καλο να καταργησω τον εξωτερικο?

----------


## Notios38

ολα ειναι καμενα ?..χαλασμενα καρβουνακια  ανορθωτης και αυτοματος..προχωρα σε αλλο δεν αξιζει η επισκευη του..και με ενσωματωμενο αυτοματο το ιδιο κανει..δεν αλλαζει κατι ,,στην φορτιση..

----------


## vellamos

καλησπερα παιδια και καλη εβδομαδα. τελικα μια χαρα με το τρακτερ ολα κομπλε και με φωτα παρακαλω.

σας ευχαρτιστω ολους για τις συμβουλες.

----------

